# Re mineralising Ro water.



## LocustDemon (27 Aug 2014)

What do people recommend to re mineralise my ro water. 
PH from tap after 24 hours is 6.5. 
Don't own a tds pen yet. 
I'm planting my tank on Friday but it won't have amano shrimp in for at least 3-4 weeks, then a week later I'll add in some otto's. After the tank is mature I'd like to try different shrimp but this is just for now. 
Thanks in advanced guys and girls! 
Matt.


----------



## Sacha (27 Aug 2014)

It sounds like you have RO coming from the tap! What's the TDS of the tap water?


----------



## LocustDemon (27 Aug 2014)

Good old Sheffield, perfect for a brew! I honestly couldn't tell you Sacha, I don't have a pen yet, didn't think it would matter for a week or two but I guess it does when it comes to choosing what to re mineralise with?


----------



## Sacha (27 Aug 2014)

I'm just wondering why you're using RO, it doesn't sound like you need it.


----------



## Dominic (27 Aug 2014)

I'd have to agree with sacha, it doesn't sound like you need it. I'd assume the TDS was low and that you have soft water. I use tap water (based in high wycombe) and the pH is around 8.4 and the tds is off the scale (300dh +) and my tank has been fine. I think it matters more as to whatever fish you are keeping. 

I think you would be fine with your water as long as you use ferts in your tank


----------



## LocustDemon (27 Aug 2014)

Haha, guess I could just sell ro water then.. Give the filter some use! 
I think the tds is 75 to 95 depending which area your in. I'm basically going to have otto's and shrimp, that's it. 
With be dosing ei ferts and co2 injection. 
Thanks for the replys! 
Matt.


----------



## Dominic (27 Aug 2014)

Sounds perfect to me mate! I wish i had your water -_- haha!


----------



## LocustDemon (27 Aug 2014)

Haha, I actually enjoy drinking water here, tastes nice?...  
Well a rookie error on my part then! Shall still keep the ro unit as the membrane is still in a sealed pack. Hopefully amano and otto's like the taste as much as I do! Roll on Friday at 11am.. Strip the tank and get building!


----------



## Dominic (27 Aug 2014)

Oh man, you already have a tds unit? :/ you could probably sell it on if you wanted to, but we probably saved you a lot of money in terms of your water bill  

And yeah man, whenever i go up to (south) wales, water always tastes so much nicer up there haha tastes fresher, it's soft water up there too! May drink a glass of my R.O water soon


----------



## Sacha (27 Aug 2014)

I keep a small container of RO water just for making tea. I drink a lot of green tea and it's horrible when made with hard water.


----------



## LocustDemon (27 Aug 2014)

I might see if there's an interest in people buying it.. My water bill is £28 a month flat, regardless of the amount I use or don't. Where abouts you from? Do it do it! Haha.


----------



## Dominic (27 Aug 2014)

Ohhh you lucky guy, you got a fixed water bill :L run the RO unit too just for kicks hahaha


----------



## Andy Thurston (28 Aug 2014)

LocustDemon said:


> Haha, guess I could just sell ro water then.. Give the filter some use!
> I think the tds is 75 to 95 depending which area your in. I'm basically going to have otto's and shrimp, that's it.
> With be dosing ei ferts and co2 injection.
> Thanks for the replys!
> Matt.


That sounds about right, I'm not in sheffield but do have soft water my ph is about 6.5  and tds of around 70. Be careful though some times theres the odd day when tap tds is around 140 and the water stinks of chlorine 
When i occasionally work away I take my tapwater with me, my dads from sheffield and its one of the few places where the waters drinkable
As for remineralising i'd just add a little bit to to bring the kh up a little and if your keeping more sensitive shrimp keep the ro unit (membranes should last a bit longer) and use specialist products from the sponsors


----------



## LocustDemon (28 Aug 2014)

Thanks for all your help guys! I shall look into it over the next few weeks! Plants ordered and ready to rumble!


----------



## Dominic (28 Aug 2014)

Sweeeet! No problem pal!


----------



## Adam humphries (28 Aug 2014)

I remineralise my ro with bee shrimp gh+ bring water to 6 *dh had no problems with it very happy shrimp


----------



## Andy D (28 Aug 2014)

I do this - http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/RO.htm


----------



## LocustDemon (31 Aug 2014)

Basically gh is <30 and kh is 0 and PH was 6 but that was with co2.  Everything all setup though. Huge learning curve but happy with the result


----------



## Dominic (31 Aug 2014)

Looks sweet man, i love your driftwood! Perfect for some apistos to hide in or some sort of dwarf cichlid


----------



## Roddy123 (3 Sep 2014)

Looks good mate! Will you be making a journal? You sure can keep some crs and add a little bit of salty shrimps.  Regarding amano shrimps, from what I have read you can add them as soon as your ammonium level has dropped, they tolerate nitrites pretty well. If anyone can confirm this with me, wouldn't want to talk rubbish.


----------



## LocustDemon (3 Sep 2014)

Hey up roddy. Thanks! 
Yeah have a journal on the go already, it's called The quest for the perfect corner creation. 
The amano's are going in next Friday, filter has been running for around a year now so should be all good, plenty of biofilm for the shrimps! Haha.
Day 4 after a w/c


----------

